# Hastatus vs. Habrosus vs Pygmaeus



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome! My three favorite fish!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I have all three of them as well. My pygmys are in the same tank as the hastatus. The habrosus are in a different tank. All are breeding and it is so nice that they don't eat their own eggs. But I found all of them to be very shy when compared to other larger corys.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Must.

Have.

VIDEO.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Fishly said:


> Must.
> 
> Have.
> 
> VIDEO.


In fairness, the tank itself isn't much to look at these days. It hasn't even seen CO2 in years and is mostly just a hardscape with some low light plants thrown in. Life, work, and other hobbies dragged me away from aquascaping and breeding inverts so this is my first foray back into all that's aquatic. I've missed it.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

But still, three dozen wigglies? I doubt anyone cares about the hardscape with that many cutes in there.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I had 25 pygmy in Quarantine and 6 died within a 24 hour period after a salt bath. They were dropping like flies. Changed the water, taking the salt out and they are happy. They are NOT salt tolerant! I gave salt baths to Pandas, sterbais and green cories. They are REALLY cute. I can't wait to see them in my tank!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Why would you give them a salt bath?


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I got them from a shady LFS, but they were cheap and too cute. I give all my fish a salt bath, knocks the ich off them and kills any Columnaris.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

A salt bath won't do anything to ich. Ich digs into the skin and forms a protective layer around it (that's what the white bump is) that's impervious to almost everything, including salt. To kill ich you have to get it in its free-swimming stage, after it's hatched but before it attaches to another fish. A dip won't do that.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I also have heard a salt bath will make the ick/ich detach from the fish and fall off the fish.
Just as in salt water the ich will detach with a freshwater dip. 
I have never practiced this in my home but I have read it.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Let me rephrase, They get a week long bath in salt. Then they get transitioned over to freshwater for 1 week eating kanamycin flake , then 1 final week of Paraguard. Then I consider them safe to move. I am going to do these guys longer because they could not stand the salt. I hear they are shrimp safe so I plan to pop them in there maybe today or Saturday.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Fishly said:


> A salt bath won't do anything to ich. Ich digs into the skin and forms a protective layer around it (that's what the white bump is) that's impervious to almost everything, including salt. To kill ich you have to get it in its free-swimming stage, after it's hatched but before it attaches to another fish. A dip won't do that.


I've put ich-covered fisn in a bath of ocean-strength saltwater and seen the ich fall off and scatter around the bottom of the cup.


----------



## FewestKitten896 (Dec 13, 2013)

I've got a school of 10 pygmy's and they are fun to watch. They school with my rummy nose every time the lights come on and after eating.


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

Emerald cories and other larger cories eat shrimp, I lost over 30 shrimp before I saw them do it.


----------



## Shana (Aug 27, 2010)

I just got my very first school of Hastatus and I'm loving them. They don't school tightly in my tank, but they do stay in little groups of three or four (I have eight total). I love that they are mid-tank swimmers.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

Oceangirl said:


> I had 25 pygmy in Quarantine and 6 died within a 24 hour period after a salt bath. They were dropping like flies. QUOTE]
> Corys are very sensitive to their water. So sensitive to chemicals, because they are `scaleless` fish. so possibly rather sensitive to salt too. Right? Or not? By the way any good tips on breeding/keeping cory hastatus? cas i'm getting a school soon.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I do salt for all my fish, I dipped all my other cories Pandas, Green cories, sterbais and plecos. They are sensitive but you have to drip the salt in over a couple days. They started dying before I even did the salt. My friend has hastatus, hasbrosus, too. They haven't bred for her, but she is sure trying.


----------



## bcarrot (May 12, 2014)

I bought 10 hasbrosus last week. Let me tell you, these guys are extremely cute and comical! I've caught them swimming alongside my CPDs, what goofballs!  I was originally looking to purchase the hastatus, but changed my mind because I wanted a cory that's a bottom-dweller. I'm an not disappointed with my decision and I am hoping to get more in the future.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I love hastatus - they are so adorable and friendly. They were even breeding when I had them. Just very nice little fish.


----------

